# Hmm where to go?



## jclaw (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask this or not but I'm doing a lot of research about Vizslas in general but have also started looking into breeders. I am interested in the field trials and hunting aspect but I also want to be able to compete in any of the other realms like agility, obedience, etc. So I am looking for a good all-around dog and unfortunately I feel a little overwhelmed with choices and don't know where to start. Can anyone recommend any breeders that would fit this criteria? So far I have really like the Busch Vizslas (I love the look of their V's!) and have talked to them several times but I want to be sure that I explore all my options before settling with one breeder. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Just as a side note, location is not a problem...we would be willing to travel to find a good dog...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Travel on the net and find the nearest Vizsla club.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

jclaw,

Where are you? Do you have a Vizsla club in your area?



> Just as a side note, location is not a problem...we would be willing to travel to find a good dog...


Friend just drove to Texas from Northern California for his pup. Bailey's (our male) breeder flew her female to Kansas to breed. Another friend drove her female to Nebraska to breed. Hobby breeders are those dedicated to great pups. Do lots of homework and don't rush it. Your pup will live with you for 15 years! *Long time.*

This is where I started 4 years ago contacting a member of our local Vizsla club. She was great in getting me in touch with the right people. Some folks wait months for a liter or get on waiting lists for a liter. Paitence and study in selection will be well worth it.

Rod a.k.a redbirddog


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The look of the dog is easy. It will look like the Sire and Dam. The ability to compete successfully will be 90% training and 10% breeding, IMHO. ;D In short; there is no perfect breeders, or dog for that matter. I would focus on finding a dog that has the look you want, (ie. size, color, shape) based on the parents. Make sure they are both pedigreed back 4 generations with some show or hunt titles and both are OFA certified. Be carefull of breeders that restrict your registration options or try to co-own the dog. The only other thing I can think of when picking a pup is to truly get the pick of the litter. This will also dictate personality traits and physical attributes. The Voldhard puppy test will help you.


----------



## jclaw (Jul 31, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> The ability to compete successfully will be 90% training and 10% breeding


I have to agree completely with this! You get what you put into it! As long as the breeder is not a "backyard" breeder I think I will be in good hands. All of the breeders I have talked to have had a passion and knowledge about Vizslas and any that don't I have walked away from. 



redbirddog said:


> jclaw,
> 
> Where are you? Do you have a Vizsla club in your area?
> 
> ...


----------



## elmo.mama (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure about the specifics you're inquiring about, but we got our boy from Crestridge Vizslas in Nebraska. http://www.crestridgevizslas.com/ Our vet constantly compliments on his physical aspects. She said she's starting to see a lot of smaller vizslas being bread and ours has a really strong, big bone structure. Like I said, I'm not sure about this breeder with specifics to what you're looking for, but the size has got to be a factor, right? It's worth a phone call to them to see what they have available! 

Oh, two other perks...they have kids in the family so our pup was already used to little ones being around when we got him. And, they shipped him to our hometown! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jclaw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for all your suggestions...I at least have a place to start and I know we will eventually end up with a great companion.


----------

